# Safest de-icer for concrete,asphalt,and anything else



## EmpireDawgs (Dec 7, 2010)

Hows it going everybody my name is thomas and me and my friend started a Landscaping and Junk Removal business last may (Empire Landscaping & Junkyard Dawgs) and our main source of income is when it snows, we currently have 20 accounts and i was wondering what is the safest de icer to use before and after storm?...what de icer wont ruin customers driveways and walkways?...and where do you buy this?...if a few people can get back to me asap i would greatly apprecaite it thank you for giving your input.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*deicer etc.*



EmpireDawgs;1141795 said:


> Hows it going everybody my name is thomas and me and my friend started a Landscaping and Junk Removal business last may (Empire Landscaping & Junkyard Dawgs) and our main source of income is when it snows, we currently have 20 accounts and i was wondering what is the safest de icer to use before and after storm?...what de icer wont ruin customers driveways and walkways?...and where do you buy this?...if a few people can get back to me asap i would greatly appreciate it thank you for giving your input.


So much of what you ask depends on your location and altitude and latitude, it all depends on how fat your wallet is and how willng your accounts are to having sand used as it SAVES them money and costs you less money especially in bulk. (The safest least expensive deicier is sand as long as it is spread heavy enough it virtually eliminates the ice and snow hazards. A kerosene salamander with a sheet metal directing hood does wonders for breaking up the thickest ice to pavement).

You will recieve a lot of suggestions and recommendations but you have to understand your actual location, your customers need for deicing and your collective wallets will be the the deciding factors.

If you buy enough bulk sand and can keep it under cover you wil save money; If you can buy bagged sand in trailer load lots from the mining company all the better for you as sand will not degrade from season to season like most sodium chloride deiciers.

:waving:


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

Here in Iowa we use a product called Safe walk it is a product derived by corn and it is not as harsh on concrete as other ice melt products. If still will track into your building entrances as well as any other ice melt product but it does a nice job melting and it will not harm your greenscapes. Safe walk is made in Buffalo Center Iowa.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Sand is not a de-icer as another poster suggested. Mag Chloride works well on concrete walks but is more expensive. Any use of Chlorides comes with corrosion risks.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*deicer*

The Subject SAND if laid down heavily enough, 
Nearly Eliminates the ice or slippery condition
as a factor as massive amounts of traction 
are created by the use of the Subject SAND
covering said square area.

Using gravel or stone sand also reduces the 
refreezing of an area as it remains very cold 
and does not melt the ice and or snow actively.

The sand may in many cases aid in a stable
melting rate on asphault as it absorbs solar heat 
and does release it quickly.

Fine sands or concrete sands also cost less than 
deicers per pound and more can be used to reduce 
any possible slippery conditions to a minimum and 
continues to aid pedestrian traction. It may be a bit 
messy but in considering it does not willingly attack 
concrete, stone work, asphault, good grass sod,
or mature shrubs with ease as it becomes 
soluble with water and freely releases the chlorides 
that will react with the snow and ice to dissolve the snow 
and ice with the chemical reaction which occures when 
the deicer contacts the ground surface if it is layered 
with snow and or ice.

As the chlorides are freely released when in contact 
with ice and snow they travel quickly into the surrounding 
soil and vegetation quickly as the vegetation wil take in the 
dissolved fresh water WITH the chlorides and damage or kill 
the vegetatation.

The Tully Valley area including Tully Farms Road in Central New York
is a prime example the transfer of chlorides from sodium chloride 
in which the valley floor suffered from mud boils, land slides, and 
chloride transfer to the root systems of the surface trees and 
vegetation on the valley floor due to Allied Chemicals many years of 
of heated fresh water injection and hot salt water extraction 
which was gravity fed from the Tully Valley to Solvay N.Y. where the
salt water was used to make Soda Ash and Chlorine.

Both softwood and hardwood trees and cold hardy plantings
will wick up the saline water into thier root systems freely 
and very quickly which is why they become damaged so 
easily by deicing chemicals.

One can freely say that Sand can be considered a non toxic
method of "ice and snow management" if one desired
to further promote its use and reduce salt use SAVING 
the customer money.

One mans messy side walk is another mans way to save
money, reduce damage to concrete sidewalks 
and avoid killing vegetation and reducing surface 
water pollution and its negative affects down stream.

.
Potato potatoe, its time to change the oil in the Zamboni and grease it 
before Woodstock starts yelling that the ice needs to be groomed and 
before long we will be dancing the Hokey Pokey and Playing Hockey.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

*What about Sodium Chloride*.............Thumbs Up


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

leon;1142684 said:


> The Subject SAND if laid down heavily enough,
> Nearly Eliminates the ice or slippery condition
> as a factor as massive amounts of traction
> are created by the use of the Subject SAND
> ...


Yeah, ok. Thanks for the lesson....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Leon, you are so far off the mark it ain't funny anymore.



Matson Snow;1142796 said:


> *What about Sodium Chloride*.............Thumbs Up


What's that?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1144074 said:


> Leon, you are so far off the mark it ain't funny anymore.
> 
> What's that?


You Know....Thats the Fancy name for that stuff that Eats Concrete...

I want what Leon is on....Smells good from here.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1144084 said:


> You Know....Thats the Fancy name for that stuff that Eats Concrete...
> 
> I want what Leon is on....Smells good from here.....


Ohhh. Hungry Salt.


----------



## ohchit (Jan 3, 2008)

Sand as a deicer thats pretty funny. The only deicer that will not do damage is the sun. If that is not an option for you then take your chances with any of the ice melt products.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ohchit;1147237 said:


> Sand as a deicer thats pretty funny. The only deicer that will not do damage is the sun. If that is not an option for you then take your chances with any of the ice melt products.


Sun ain't no good either.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

He said Hungry Salt:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1147291 said:


> Sun ain't no good either.


There ain't *Mulch* Sun around here in the Winter.......


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Sand is not a de-icer. Sand might help with traction, but de-ice?????? Come on......


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

isn't it the refreeze that causes the concrete damage...........not the chemical used to melt ice. If you get the concrete dry before a refreeze then there will not be damage.... Sounds so easy...I know...


----------

